# Advice



## Bostonthai (Apr 19, 2008)

So I need some advice from you Mass guys. I originally am from Massachusetts and have moved almost 4,000 miles away just to become a police officer. I have taken the civil service exam three times, never scoring below a 9. I have two degrees as well as currently working towards my masters. I am currently working as a patrol officer and have been for approximately four years. I would love to move back home to my family someday and be a police officer for state of Massachusetts. Any ideas??? I'll take any and all advice. 

And last, are the rumors true. Are you guys seeing police lay offs throughout the state??? I'm heading home for the Trooper exam (again) in April, if for some amazing grace I get a job, should I take it based on the fact where I currently work, my job is completely secure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

In 20 years of being on the job, this is without a doubt the worst time to try to get hired in MA. The state is broke and so are the municipalities; cops and firemen are being laid off left and right, and FY 2010 doesn't look much better.

I don't mean to discourage you, but the job market is in the process of being flooded with MA-certified, experienced cops. Take the exam for sure, but be prepared to wait out west for at least a few years before things get better here.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

stay where you are. you have a job doing what you want. dont give that up to come back to this disaster of a state where its unlikely you'll get on anytime in the next few years.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't mean to discourage you either - but if you moved 4,000 miles from Massachusetts to get a police job in the United States, you must be a cop in Alaska. I can understand it's a little cold there, but stick with it...

Seriously though...as long as you are happy where you are, I'd stay.


----------



## Bostonthai (Apr 19, 2008)

Ha-Ha no I'm in Arizona it's about 3,600 miles away. I appreciate all the feedback. I'm not hell bent yet, I'm still young, just would like to get back to my family and friends. I came out here to get my foot in the door, just didn't know it was going to slam on my foot. I hoping two years tops, by then I'll already have six in. I know I'll have to do an academy again, just hope its sooner then later. Stay safe guys.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

He would be more like 6,000 miles away to be in Alaska lol


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Mapping from P-town to the SW corner of Arizona was about 3200 miles IIRC (I looked it up last night). From P-town to somewhere in the middle of Alaska was about 4500...I figured Alaska was more realistic, unless he drove to Hawaii (but that would be over 4000 anyway). ;-)


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

People are fleeing this state left and right. I donated my 100 bucks this year for the damn test. However, once the situation in FL gets better my ass is gone never to look back!


----------

